# Autotrail Cheyenne 686 G habitation external door pull



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

The habitation door external pull handle is not working (feels loose) so i've taken the inside panel off. The aluminium cast pull handle has a leaver at the rear which operates the latch - the leaver has snapped from the back of the pull handle.

Am i likely to find a replacement pull handle with leaver or is it a complete replacement?

Any other ideas?


----------



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

*Update*

Autotrail have been very prompt replying to my request for help. T he original manufacturer of the door lock mechanism went into receivership about 3 years ago so no parts are available any longer for the mechanism. Their only suggestion is to see if a local company can fabricate a part that will resolve the issue the only other alternative would to replace the complete door and the cost of a replacement door would be about £2,150.00!

Has anyone else solved this problem?

Where can i find a 2006 Autotrail in for breaking up?

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*door handle*

cant you find a local toolmaker who could make you a complete new one ? what was mad by man can be made by man!


----------

